# Florida AG Challenges Ballot Measure That Would Outlaw Most Semi-Auto Firearms in the State



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/f...-outlaw-most-semi-auto-firearms-in-the-state/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m not sure this law or anything like it would be held constitutional under the Heller decision regarding guns “in common use” in the US.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

RK3369 said:


> I'm not sure this law or anything like it would be held constitutional under the Heller decision regarding guns "in common use" in the US.


Yeah, you're right...but it would still have to be fought through the courts before it died.
That would be a very expensive proposition. And it's what the Gun-Grabbers are banking on.


----------

